# Rainbow Cichlid questions



## happypoet (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi all,
I typically post over at aquaricentral, but I see lots of posts around here about Rainbow Cichlids, so I thought I'd ask you all!

I have a freshly cycled 36g bowfront with an Emperor 280. Some rocks, some planted areas.

I just got a breeding TRIO (The male typically breeds with 1, and sometimes with the other female) of Rainbow Cichlids on aquabid. They'll be coming next week sometime. These are my first cichlids and I have a number of questions.
I would like these Rainbows to breed, so please keep that in mind with each of my questions.

First question:
Should I plan on selling the less frequently mated with female to my very good LFS and just have a pair in my 36? Or should I keep the trio?

Second question:
Would just the pair (or trio) be best on their own, or would they be fine with some dithers?

Third question:
If dithers are fine, I am thinking about 8 silvertip tetra. Would the silvertips be okay in there, and would the theoretical Rainbow fry be safe from the silvertips?

Fourth question:
Do you think I could put a pair of Pearl Gourami in the tank with just the pair of Rainbows? (instead of, or in addition to the silvertips?) I'm guessing this would be risky, but I thought I'd check you all anyway!

Fifth question:
If I do get silvertips, should I put them in first, after, or at the same time as the Rainbows?

Thanks so much!


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a group of Rainbow cichlids in a 75. If you've not had cichlids of any kind, it will be hard to compare. No angelfish in your history? They are the most timid of any fish I have had, far more than angelfish. In my view, they are highly unlikely to attack any dither you use, even down to guppies. During the pre-spawning, my fish will do quite a lot of gill flaring and bluffing with each other but chase others only a short time. I have loads of rock and wood for hiding and once the other fish dives under cover he is not followed. I have not had a successful spawn yet due to adding some pretty small severums to the tank. They have not tried to spawn since and at feeding are reluctant to face off with the 2-21/2 inch severum.

With that in mind my answers: Keep all three- they do not kill each other. 
Dithers should be small. The rainbow will not hurt them. My rainbow and five black skirt tetras seemed to ignore each other as well as several guppies I dropped in to avoid putting them in with African cichlids. At feeding the tetras seemed to be dominant but no real disputes. If the tetras wanted a flake, they got it.

No experience with fry but the rainbows are said to be good parents.

I would not worry about which is added first. Not enough aggression to be concerned. The rainbow will pair and choose a spot when the time comes but the dither will not be defending any territory.


----------



## DGT (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a pair of Rainbows that have spawned in a 55g with 6 Sajica. The fry don't last very long under those conditions and would have to be removed to grow out. When they were alone in the 55 and spawned, they looked after the fry for a about 2 weeks, but would eventually eat them.

I plan on keeping a pair of Sajica with the Rainbows and finding homes for the others.

Dave


----------



## happypoet (Sep 25, 2010)

Great, thanks!

Would silvertip tetras pick off Rainbow fry?

If so, would rummynose be better?

Also, any thoughts on peaceful coexistence of rainbow cichlids and pearl gourami?


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

IMO if you're looking to raise fry you should keep the cichlids alone. Big fish will eat small fish given the opportunity.


----------



## happypoet (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

You might want to be aware that many of the various catfish are night workers and as such will often find fry to eat. Even when the parents do a good job, at night while they are sleeping, the fry may disappear. Just a headsup in case it comes round to that.


----------



## happypoet (Sep 25, 2010)

I assume a bristlenose would be ok?


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Nope, even a bristlenose cant pass up an easy meal. If it can get to the eggs/fry before he parents then they're lunch.

My large male BN used to actually barge his way into a Convict spawn site to snatch fry during the day. He'd get battered constantly by the parents while he was there, but he didn't seem to care. The armor plating on those things is insane.

Just while i'm on the subject of BNs and armor plating, the above mentioned male needed to be moved to my 125gal over the weekend. I caught him by hand (cos he likes to get stuck in nets) and he managed to spike me pretty good. Bled a little and hurt like ****, handle with care


----------



## happypoet (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow. This information is very useful. I had no idea plecos would take fry. Thank you.
I think I'll just have the trio in there, at least initially. I might add some rummynose at some point, but maybe not!
And good luck with your BN  Hopefully he/she won't need to be moved again!


----------



## leepalmer (Sep 27, 2010)

If putting in the rainbows in the same tank as other fish, I would suggest using a few coconuts, simply cut the top off and hollow them out, they make a brilliant place for the rainbows to lay there eggs and it also makes it simple to remove the eggs to put in a seperate aquarium if required. 
thanks lee


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Rainbow cichlids are PAIRING fish and have a strong pair bond from which they co-parent large broods. I absolutely would not do 1M-2F. I especially wouldn't try it in a smallish tank such as yours.

Instead, I'd recommend putting a pair in one tank and the spare female in another. Wait and see if the pair bonds. Rainbow cichlids aren't terribly fussy about partners, but if they don't seem to bond after a period of time, you could swap females.

A planted tank with several options of smooth river rocks works well. I've got a pair in a 58 gallon and they spawn fairly regularly. However, the reports of them being good parents is somewhat overstated. Yes, they will fan the eggs and guard the wrigglers pretty religiously. And will also guard the free-swimming fry, but often one or both parents lose interest after a while and the fry mysteriously disappear. Sometimes, also, one parent drives the other away and takes over the fry. I even had them divide the fry at one point with each having their own brood. Eventually, though, both lost interest. I've not had too much trouble raising them separate from the parents, though, in a 10 gallon grow out tank. It's pretty easy to snag some fry with a brine shrimp net and raise them on "baby food." Right now I have nine babies from two different broods that I raised myself. No fry have survived without my intervention, though.

I do have a variety of other fish in the tank, which gives the parents something to drive away from their "territory." There is some thought that having fish to defend against helps cement the bond.


----------



## happypoet (Sep 25, 2010)

I think my current plan is to put the trio in and see how they do. I'll remove one female at the first sign of trouble and send her to the LFS. Unfortunately, I don't have a spare tank to put the extra female in. My other tanks are shrimp or very small fish (my celestial pearl danios are the largest fish in my 29!) that even the peaceful rainbow cichlid would eat.

I'll start with them as the only 3 fish in the place.
I'll let the first brood go au natural and see what happens, and if it doesn't work, I'll use a grow out tank in the future. If I go this route, I'll add a school of silvertip tetras or rummynose, as I won't be letting the fry stay in there for long anyway.

Thank you all. I appreciate all the advice.


----------

